# No spark...Help!



## alfakarl (Jun 28, 2006)

Tried to move the Rv today and it wouldn't start. I've got power to the distributor, but no spark at the plugs? Why all of a sudden would it do this? Is the coil bad (HEI), is something not getting power? 

Help!

Karl

'86 Sportscoach Cross Country
P30 Chevy 454
rickertracing@bellsouth.net


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2006)

Re: No spark...Help!

Those coils did not give a lot of problems but it could be bad.  Most likely module or coil pickup.  Might also try cleaning the conections on the module in the dist.  Check rotor button they were bad to burn through.


----------



## alfakarl (Jun 28, 2006)

Re: No spark...Help!



> C Nash - 6/28/2006  9:06 PM
> 
> Those coils did not give a lot of problems but it could be bad.  Most likely module or coil pickup.  Might also try cleaning the conections on the module in the dist.  Check rotor button they were bad to burn through.



I've only got simple tools here....anyway to test the pickup coil? It's a bear to replace since you have to remove the distributor.


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Jun 30, 2006)

Re: No spark...Help!

Get a tool from the autoparts store to test your spark plugs first.  Looks like a screw driver with a light in it.  Your starting problem may be gas too.  Pull one of the spark plugs and see if it is wet.  If the motorhome has been sitting a while without Stabile or some other additive in it there may be some varnish build up.  Don't remove the distributor unless you know what you are doing.  Putting it back is a real problem if you get it off location.

You could also spray some starting fluid into the air intake to see if it trys to fire but be careful with that stuff cause it is very flamable.

Good luck.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 30, 2006)

Re: No spark...Help!

I assumed from your first post that you had checked for spark at the plugs and there was none. Be sure and check more than one wire for spark. You would need a v/omh meter to check the pick up but a visual ck might show you the problem.  The wires from the pick up were prone to break.  Look for indication of insulation coming off the coil on the pick up.  really not a hard job to replace but guess that's easy for me to say. The wires that connect to the module tend to loose connection.  If you replace the module be sure and spread the greese supplied with the new module under it. Don't forget to ck the rotor button.  Look for a burned hole from the spring on top through to the dist shaft. Saw a lot of this in those years.


----------

